

Da Vinci's Mechanical Lion Brought To Life After 500 Years - kqr2
http://in.reuters.com/article/lifestyleMolt/idINTRE57D1MQ20090814?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=11584&sp=true

======
jacquesm
nice one! Here is a video of his wind-up car:

[http://green.autoblog.com/2008/01/08/cool-video-leonardo-
da-...](http://green.autoblog.com/2008/01/08/cool-video-leonardo-da-vincis-
wooden-car-designed-in-1495/)

------
edw519
Do you suppose Da Vinci was a time traveller from a later century? Sure seems
that way sometimes.

~~~
gnosis
If he was, he wasn't from this Earth. His painting style is not very modern,
much less futuristic. He was a man of his time, though one of extraordinary
talent, interests, and energy.

------
sound2man
I wonder what he could have accomplished with the resources we have today. He
was so far ahead of his time and accomplished so much - I wonder how he
managed to find time for everything. We owe him a lot.

~~~
gnosis
_"I wonder how he managed to find time for everything"_

He didn't have TV and the internet to distract him. That was one benefit of
living in his time.

